# NFL beginning to cave?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like people speaking up is working and once again, let's say it all together, Trump was right!

Goodell issues a memo of what might be coming down the pike with the NFL and standing for the anthem. I say don't let 'em off the hook until this is done.

Here's the memo:



> "We live in a country that can feel very divided. Sports, and especially the NFL, brings people together and lets them set aside those divisions, at least for a few hours. The current dispute over the National Anthem is threatening to erode the unifying power of our game, and is now dividing us, and our players, from many fans across the country.
> 
> "I'm very proud of our players and owners who have done the hard work over the past year to listen, understand and attempt to address the underlying issues within their communities. At our September committee meetings, we heard directly from several players about why these issues are so important to them and how we can support their work. And last week, we met with the leadership of the NFLPA and more players to advance the dialogue.
> 
> ...


NFL May Change Policy That Players 'Should' Stand for Anthem - NBC Southern California


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

If they actually did change I'd watch again. I'm not going
to spend money on them. But I enjoyed the game but 
stopped watching recently. If they'd shove it up the
backsides of BLM then I'd watch them.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It’s all about the money.....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm of the camp that they need to be taught a valuable lesson. 
this is best done by excessive response....

What does that mean? let me explain with an analogy.

Some one punches you...you knock them down. lesson learned....
Someone talks shit about kicking your ass, tells everyone, says your a pussy and they gonna beat you bad..... You knock them down...then stomp the shit out of them, then break their damn legs....and then you break their damn arms....then...when they are pleading for you to stop...stop stop.... you kick them in the damn mouth. and then quietly say....Don't talk shit about me again. and walk away.


They will eventually recover from that....but they will never talk shit about you, nor will they talk shit about anyone else again..... Thats a valuable lesson learned.


Or maybe I'm still just too angry to talk about it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sure NFL, try to change the narrative of why your players are kneeling....let me remind you how it started....

_"I am not going to stand up to show pride in a flag for a country that oppresses black people and people of color," Kaepernick told NFL Media in an exclusive interview after the game. "To me, this is bigger than football and it would be selfish on my part to look the other way. There are bodies in the street and people getting paid leave and getting away with murder."_

'
So cat....how does intentionally showing ones disdain for this country get re-branded to "it has nothing to do with the flag or that he now loves his country? They're kneeling for the flag......B.S.

screw you all...you can change it until you finally say they are bowing, kneeling, and praying to the flag....as long as they are on their knees they can suck my flag pole.

I ain't watching them...not this year and not next year.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Doesn't matter at this point. Season is half over. I haven't been watching let alone following what's going on. They drove me out with their lack of respect and I could care less what happens. If they get their $hit together and APOLOGIZE, next year we'll see. Key word is APOLOGIZE. simply going back to standing isn't enough at this point. 

But for now I'm really enjoying the fall and not wasting time watching a dumb game. Fall colors are in full swing and the temps have been really nice. Have been on some gorgeous motorcycle rides, thanks losers.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If their ratings drop to half you will see massive changes. Small dip, no changes what so ever and an elitist attitude towards fans from the owners, Players and league.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I admit, I am one to put a lot of things in political perspective.

Here's my take...

The left is literally falling apart before our very eyes. Weinstein, the blm interrupting aclu speeches, gays leaving the party because of muslims. The list is endless.

The left has always played the race card. This kneeling thing is race-card in it's highest degree. They lost on it...America spoke.

The more they (espn, the dems, hollywood, the players) push this, the more they alienate themselves.

My hope is....all these different liberal groups keep acting the way they naturally act and the right will continue to win more seats and elections.

Most intelligent, level-headed Americans are tired of the lies the left is pushing. And...the proof is finally coming out the last year or so.

I hope Hillary keeps yacking. I hope Maxine Waters keeps yacking. I hope CNN keeps yacking. I hope NFL players revolt. I hope Pelosi stays in the House.

I'm, absolutely loving watching the liberal cookie crumble.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Every institution us older Americans grew up with and cherished is being destroyed by the liberals and the left.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will not happen, . . .

But personally, . . . I'd like to see the funding report for every stadium in the land.

AND, . . . every one of them that had state or federal money poured into the building of it (even if it is "set asides", . . . delayed taxes, . . . ANYTHING that can be construed as a financial help for them, . . .

REPOSESS THE PLACE, . . . PADLOCK IT, . . . make em rent high school football fields to play on.

Like I said, . . . it won't happen, . . . but the Sicilian heritage I have inherited, . . . it says "kill him, . . . kill his whole family, . . . burn his house down, . . . burn the whole town down" for those who treat me like the NFL has.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I think two things will change.

Sure, the owners want butts in the seats to make money, but they've lost tens of millions over this nonsense. So first thing is that many high priced players will be "asked" to re-negotiate contracts or be cut.

Two, when several talented guys get fired, a bunch of wannabees will find a reason to stand up and be polite during the National Anthem.

I've lost interest. I'm one of the guys who will stop watching, just like I stopped watching baseball. But after two or three years, guys will come drifting back.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I would like to think that there will not be a full recovery for the NFL. Many of us have been given our "out" and we have found more rewarding things in life to fill up our time with. The reality is that the NFL is not on the same entertainment/identity par it once was, my reasoning is as follows:

Parity has made the games boring. No more greatness nor predictable season to season runs. No dynasty offenses nor defenses.
It has become a corporate affair that has priced itself out of the reach of most Americans. They are simply relegated to their living rooms and electronic following.
No one resonates with Roger Goodell, his leadership and direction is not middle class America. 
The players are immature and increasingly overpaid with most having very short lived careers. Their arrests records have drawn the ire of the general public who is losing interest.
Admiration for players is harder to maintain. There are no more role models. I grew up watching football, kids in today's world have not. Young adults are more interested in fantasy football than the real thing.'
Players leave teams regularly, a consistent roster is harder to follow. A winning Super Bowl team now loses players to free agency, there was a time that a Championship was worth more than a few extra dollars.
The whole NFL atmosphere is now about commercialism, not the fans and winning.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Other than saying "no thanks" to Hillary and putting Trump in office, it's been awhile since I've been more proud of the American people. NFL, and the likes feel they can push anything, and people are so hooked on them they'll take it. Well I guess they found that not to be the case. 
For me personally its an easy choice, I never had a favorite team and only watched occasionally anyway. I am a college football fan, seems to me winning means more in college. 
People will come back, most anyway, I've always knew that, but the "heroes " of the NFL have been taken down a couple noches, I can live with that. God bless America


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

More drama... and Kaeperndick had to comment

http://www.cnn.com/2017/10/11/politics/eminem-donald-trump-bet-hip-hop-awards/


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The networks pay $ billions to the NFL to televise their games. So even watching means they 
get money based on your viewership. At this point in time, Too little, Too late. I gave up MLB
when the money grubbing players went on strike in 1981 (I think it was 1981).


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

While I get the anger I also want to reward
the correction. I am mad at the players. But if
the NFL steps up and makes them stand I want to 
let them know I appreciate the win. Maybe if
more entities stopped crying and started 
correcting we'd be better off.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I haven't watched a game or read an online article all season. But if the NFL made the players stand and show respect then I would probably begin tp watch again.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Robie said:


> Every institution us older Americans grew up with and cherished is being destroyed by the liberals and the left.


 @Robie Sad but true man sad but true


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Too little, too late. I'm done with these spoiled overpaid thugs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SGG said:


> More drama... and Kaeperndick had to comment
> 
> Eminem unleashes on Trump at the BET awards - CNNPolitics


When this is all behind us and the next step in the agenda is in motion, will Kaepernick be remembered as a Patriot, or a former elite NFL player? No, just a Putz.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> When this is all behind us and the next step in the agenda is in motion, will Kaepernick be remembered as a Patriot, or a former elite NFL player? No, just a Putz.


If only he had put this much effort into being good at football


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> When this is all behind us and the next step in the agenda is in motion, will Kaepernick be remembered as a Patriot, or a former elite NFL player? No, just a Putz.


More than likely, a guy that got your order wrong at Burger King.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> When this is all behind us and the next step in the agenda is in motion, will Kaepernick be remembered as a Patriot, or a former elite NFL player? No, just a Putz.


No, just the guy begging to get his job back. I'll stand, I'll stand let me work.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm of the camp that they need to be taught a valuable lesson.
> this is best done by excessive response....
> 
> What does that mean? let me explain with an analogy.
> ...


I love the way you put things. I'm slowing down but I kinda was like that. 
Got me in trouble a few times.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have no idea if this is real or not. The World News Bureau seems be a farcical website. 
But it seems to be a real accounting for the players opinions for their protest.
NFL PLAYERS "EXPLAIN" WHY THEY ARE PROTESTING . .
I would guess most of these people graduated from college too. Says a lot about our education 
system doesn't it. This is depressing, NEW YORK (World News Bureau) - In a recent polling of 
585 NFL players, nearly all of them were unsure of exactly what they are protesting.
Here's a sampling of responses to the question "What are you protesting by kneeling during
the National Anthem?"
"Pretty sure it's against Nazis - especially the white ones."
"We're protesting America becoming capitalistic instead of equal."
"I'm protesting against Trump saying black lives don't matter."
"We're against global warming and the police."
"We're showing the world that we care about, ahh, things such as... such as...ahhhhh, freedom from suppression?"
"Me and my fellow players are protesting the Constitution of Independence because of what it does to people of color."
"We are displaying our right to stand up by kneeling for our beliefs."
"We are protesting Trump, because he, you know, keeping the black man down and sh*t."
"Myself is kneeling to show that just because I'm American don't mean I got to act like one."

So this being said, I feel the NFL will join the NLB in my organization to boycott in perpetuity. 
I wonder what my wife will do.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is pretty funny. Farmer plows message into his field for the NFL.

http://ihe.art/iQH1bWP

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The truest sign will be the Superbowl ads revenue and who will brave the division. It would make little sense to alienate a huge market place of your prospective buyers by supporting the protesting players...nor to pay an exhorbant amount to advertise to a smaller percentage of viewers.

I think they will be negatively affected by it.


----------

